
How iPad Could Transform the TV-Watching Experience - gaiusparx
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662096/how-ipad-could-transform-the-tv-watching-experience
======
scrame
Great. Youtube-style annotations as advertising using an ipad synced with a
video player to augment your tv screen?

I really don't get it. I honestly can't see a use for this that isn't
incredibly annoying (like youtube annotations). I also don't see what the
point of even having a tv in the equation if they are going to be paying
attention to an ipad screen. Or why they would want to bother with the ipad if
they were already watching tv.

It really seems like a lot of extra work just to have more intrusive
advertising.

